# Mexico City Smog Inspection



## QueretaroSteve (Aug 22, 2014)

Howdy - 

I am having a terrible time getting reliable (non-corrupted???) advice and service with my semi-annual smog inspection. At the end of my first week of many trips to smog inspection stations -- where it always seems that it's "just one more thing." And then I notice any number of local residents in whispered conversations with the shop owner/manager, brief trips to a back room and suddenly autos that look as if they are burning coal are declared "OK." 

My quite trustworthy mechanic tells me that my car is fine. Also that sometimes offers have to be made and accepted in order to be cleared or declared "clean" per Mexico City smog standards... I am trying to be very, very careful here with my language and not make any direct accusations. Upon reflection however, it is easy to see that all those "one more thing" conversations might be their way of frustrating me and prompting me to go for one of those back room deals.

As always the simple question here is this: Does anyone know of a dependable, no-strings-attached inspection station in the vicinity of central Mexico City?

Thanks so much for your consideration


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

QueretaroSteve said:


> Howdy -  I am having a terrible time getting reliable (non-corrupted???) advice and service with my semi-annual smog inspection. At the end of my first week of many trips to smog inspection stations -- where it always seems that it's "just one more thing." And then I notice any number of local residents in whispered conversations with the shop owner/manager, brief trips to a back room and suddenly autos that look as if they are burning coal are declared "OK." My quite trustworthy mechanic tells me that my car is fine. Also that sometimes offers have to be made and accepted in order to be cleared or declared "clean" per Mexico City smog standards... I am trying to be very, very careful here with my language and not make any direct accusations. Upon reflection however, it is easy to see that all those "one more thing" conversations might be their way of frustrating me and prompting me to go for one of those back room deals. As always the simple question here is this: Does anyone know of a dependable, no-strings-attached inspection station in the vicinity of central Mexico City? Thanks so much for your consideration


Usually vehicles that are in good working conditions do not have any problem to pass the inspection, one of my vehicles is a 12 year old car and has no problem with that.
Are you in Queretaro?
I could recommend some verificentros


----------



## QueretaroSteve (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you for your help Gary. My car is actually a 1992 and I think that it is OK too. But the technicians don't like to show you what the testing equipment says. Instead they simply look at the tailpipe and say "No. No es bueno."

What I need more than anything is the name of a shop that can be trusted 100 %.

I am currently in Mexico City but will hope to move to Queretaro by next year.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

QueretaroSteve said:


> Thank you for your help Gary. My car is actually a 1992 and I think that it is OK too. But the technicians don't like to show you what the testing equipment says. Instead they simply look at the tailpipe and say "No. No es bueno." What I need more than anything is the name of a shop that can be trusted 100 %. I am currently in Mexico City but will hope to move to Queretaro by next year.


In DF, the one I use :
VERIFICENTRO PEDREGAL, S.A DE C.V. Dirección: CARR. PICACHO AJUSCO No. 933 Col. HEROES DE PADIERNA Tlálpan, Distrito Federal, 14200. Tel. 56-30-57 17 Horario: Lunes a viernes de 8:00 h a 19:00 h. Sábados de 9:00 h a 15:00 h. Domingos CERRADO Ref. ubicación: ESQUINA TELCHAC Y TEYA


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

QueretaroSteve said:


> Thank you for your help Gary. My car is actually a 1992 and I think that it is OK too. But the technicians don't like to show you what the testing equipment says. Instead they simply look at the tailpipe and say "No. No es bueno." What I need more than anything is the name of a shop that can be trusted 100 %. I am currently in Mexico City but will hope to move to Queretaro by next year.


When you come to Queretaro, give me a call, or a message!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Verification*



QueretaroSteve said:


> Thank you for your help Gary. My car is actually a 1992 and I think that it is OK too. But the technicians don't like to show you what the testing equipment says. Instead they simply look at the tailpipe and say "No. No es bueno."
> 
> What I need more than anything is the name of a shop that can be trusted 100 %.
> 
> I am currently in Mexico City but will hope to move to Queretaro by next year.


In all my years of verificentros, ie 4 cars, we learnt to take them to the centre that checked out the cars and paid so e 50 pesos more for them to take the car to the centres. Frankly, we wouldn't waste our time in one of the centres. I could send you the name of where we went in a pm but they did check the car thorougly and we never had problems with the cars.


----------



## QueretaroSteve (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh that is wonderful information, thank you Gary.


----------



## QueretaroSteve (Aug 22, 2014)

*Thank you too*

Thank you Justina--




Justina said:


> In all my years of verificentros, ie 4 cars, we learnt to take them to the centre that checked out the cars and paid so e 50 pesos more for them to take the car to the centres. Frankly, we wouldn't waste our time in one of the centres. I could send you the name of where we went in a pm but they did check the car thorougly and we never had problems with the cars.


----------

